
Biohacker Teen Creates and Injects Himself with 'Holy' DNA - wolco
A French teenager with an interest in biohacking recently performed a rather strange experiment in which he injected himself with DNA derived from holy texts. In a paper detailing his weird work, Adrien Locatelli explained that he used an online translating tool to take the letters originally found in the Book of Genesis and switch them to the nucleotides found in DNA. He also performed the same swap with the 13th chapter of the Koran.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;osf.io&#x2F;yj8xw&#x2F;
======
yesenadam
That sounds weirdly related to the REC movies from Spain. REC and REC 2
particularly. (Highly recommended horror/terror)

------
malux85
I hope this codes a prion that starts the zombie apocalypse

------
mihaipocorschi
"...the letters originally found in the Book of Genesis..."

which version?

~~~
chmielewski
The oiginal Bereshit, the first section of the Mikra, was written left to
right. This was ancient Hebrew but the writing was in Aramaic in the form of
abjad.

So they should both be Aramaic but the “dialects” would have been ~960 to ~480
years apart and from different regions.

But in this case maybe hebrewed his own favorite translation since he used an
“online translator”. He probably has the first DNA version of a poorly
translated tattoo.

